# warranty



## Dan DeBord (Feb 15, 2019)

Cabelas-Bass Pro WILL NOT honor the warranty on Meindl hiking boots any longer. Put it to the test yesterday at Ft. Oglethorpe.


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 16, 2019)

Bass Pro is gradually shifting all products over to the Redhead brand too. All the good Cabelas products are being phased out.. I guess all good things must come to an end.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Feb 16, 2019)

Try Midway USA. Their gear seems to be pretty good.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 16, 2019)

I like Sportsman's Guide too. Also Academy. 
We seldom go to BP anymore. Used to love them.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 10, 2019)

I haven't bought from Bass Pro in years,  just never had good service out of their Redhead branded stuff,  Cabelas was always too high for my taste,  I have bought from Sportsmanguide in the past,  just have to be careful, some of their stuff is cheaply made,  most of my hunting/camping shopping now is either at Academy, or online from various places.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m going back to use the local sporting good stores or online from someone other than bps. Don’t mind spending a little extra for good service. 

Jeff


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2019)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Try Midway USA. Their gear seems to be pretty good.



Shop their prices elsewhere before you push the button.  They have been going up recently.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 11, 2019)

I just got a big glossy catalogue in the mail from Midway, might be why, first one I've seen.


----------



## killerv (Mar 13, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Shop their prices elsewhere before you push the button.  They have been going up recently.




midway has always been a few bucks more, but excellent service and silly fast shipping. I've been buying there midway branded hunting clothes the last couple years. Really impressed. Hate redhead stuff and I'm sure anything cabelas branded won't be good for long anymore.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 13, 2019)

Agree about Bass Pro.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 13, 2019)

Only reason  I go to bps or cabelas is to touch something and get ideas,  then shop elsewhere !


----------



## DAVE (Mar 16, 2019)

I never bought anything from Cabela's that I was disappointed with, some of their cold weather hunting clothing I have used for 25 years is still going good. Sad day when I heard BPS was buying them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2019)

DAVE said:


> I never bought anything from Cabela's that I was disappointed with, some of their cold weather hunting clothing I have used for 25 years is still going good. Sad day when I heard BPS was buying them.



Same here


----------



## zedex (Apr 30, 2019)

I worked at cabelas for a while at the gun counter. As BPS slowly transitions the cabelas stores, the quality is going downhill fast. More cheap stuff is hitting the shelves. 
I never cared for bass pro for that reason and went out of my way for cabelas.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 16, 2019)

Just had a problem with their Bass Pro "Redhead" brand socks. Chatted online with someone at customer service that when asked if they would refund my money said they would refund my money when these wear out. I aint going to hold my breath but I do have online receipts for over a dozen pair. They sure weren't complaining when they were selling socks for $12 a pair. have to wait and see how they act.
I know it's an older post but Maybe if you have a receipt they'll do the same for you? Cant hurt to ask.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 16, 2019)

I could care less about the quality of service I get when it comes to hunting products. I care about the service quality and price of the product I bought. I don’t pay much attention to warranties. I change clothes like a school girl trying on dresses for prom night so one or two sets of top quality doesn’t help me long enough on each week long hunt.
I buy semi quality clothing then wash and wear the crap out of it.
I have no memory of who the rude cashier was or how nice she was the evening I bought there. My camo has it’s own storage building and most never had a warranty to begin with.


----------

